# Collected and Cleaned the TTRS...



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

BMW 335D and TT over 670bhp....

Collected the TT from Bexley Audi on Saturday morning..










When we got back to the Hotel we decided to clean/clay the car)




























We attended the Fast Show at Santa Pod today with an Astra Cub i own


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

She looks good abyss, what does she drive like, have you had chance to open her up yet ?


----------



## keitb1957 (Nov 30, 2009)

She's the dogs dangly's mate great looking car.

Wish my funds could stretch that far but love my 2.00 TFSI 
Regards 
keith


----------



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

davelincs said:


> She looks good abyss, what does she drive like, have you had chance to open her up yet ?


Dare i say this....

Its very diesel like  

I mean, there is so much low down torque its unreal...

The wife drove it from just north of the M18 yestersday back up to Durham and never changed out of 6th gear 

Im pretty happy with the 30.7mpg we achieved between Santa Pod and Durham too..


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

AbyssRS said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > She looks good abyss, what does she drive like, have you had chance to open her up yet ?
> ...


congrats mate, got kicked out of bed that morning, forgot that a relative was gettin married :?

Wow, you got that car sparklin, so whats mods have you got planned?


----------



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

sTTranger said:


> AbyssRS said:
> 
> 
> > davelincs said:
> ...


We've spent the last 8 hours detailing the car, using DODO Juice Diamond White and it looks even better 8)





































As for mods, were looking at the Milltek then possibly the APS or Revo remap


----------



## jensttrs (Mar 12, 2010)

Urm...was my bum suposed to be part of the Show and Shine thread as I was cleaning the engine bay 

Sorry not posted sooner as I can't drag myself away and am currently looking like the Cheshire Cat :lol: :lol:

As Andrew said basically I didnt need to change gear until we came off the A1 and every other BMW and Audi on the road tried it on :roll: really was there a need (well maybe if Andrew wasn't in the car :lol: ) And the SPort button is very addicitive 

We've added 2 coats of wax and another planned for tomorrow....can't wait to get my hands all over her again :mrgreen:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Very nice (car that it is lol).


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks good!! 

If you from Durham, get along to the next TT meet


----------



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

XTR said:


> Looks good!!
> 
> If you from Durham, get along to the next TT meet


Were planning on popping along


----------

